# The "what can destroy this" game!



## The captain (Jul 22, 2009)

I have seen this on other boards and it can be pretty fun! 

The idea is that i will post a picture and then the next player posts a photo of something that kills/destroys/disables the previous photo. The thread can get very long and crazy.

Responses should be funny and think outside the box!

Ok so here is the easy starter!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 22, 2009)

albino snapper kills lol


----------



## whoru (Jul 22, 2009)

u said think outside the box so here we go TREX kills the turtle


----------



## BOOZER (Jul 22, 2009)

time kills the t-rex


----------



## whoru (Jul 22, 2009)

lol true


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Look at this beast. Hope my tegu gets a pair of teeth like this guy. 8)


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 23, 2009)

annihilated!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Beasty (Jul 23, 2009)

:jes 
I win!


----------



## whoru (Jul 23, 2009)

i think the big J can handel that..................


----------



## edge911fire (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 23, 2009)

you smell something burning?


----------



## The captain (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## ZEKE (Jul 23, 2009)

oops. this one is towards the fire one... you beat me to it.


----------



## whoru (Jul 23, 2009)

pollution kills the water


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 23, 2009)

oysters clean the water


----------



## The captain (Jul 23, 2009)

SS fatguy!


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 23, 2009)

ss diesil ripped guy! lol


----------



## The captain (Jul 23, 2009)

Busted.


----------



## skylarlaham (Jul 23, 2009)

yup OO :butt


----------



## whoru (Jul 24, 2009)

Ebola virus yup that should do it...............


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 24, 2009)

lol this stuff kills anything


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 24, 2009)

Sun breaks down bleach

Although I really wanted to post a picture of a pin to pop the boobs, lol!


----------



## whoru (Jul 24, 2009)

i think if the asteroid is big enough it would kill the sun.......


----------



## The captain (Jul 24, 2009)

In armageddon they took out an asteroid.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 24, 2009)

A big laser could destroy that asteroid






oops too late


----------



## skylarlaham (Jul 24, 2009)

a mirror would reflect the lasers at itself


----------



## whoru (Jul 25, 2009)

i think this hammer will take care of the mirror............


----------



## The captain (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## skylarlaham (Jul 25, 2009)

Neo


----------



## cabral (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## whoru (Jul 26, 2009)

a hurricaine should do it...


----------



## HandsomeJack (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## latshki (Jul 28, 2009)

rubber gloves ftw


----------



## Beasty (Jul 28, 2009)

Z would be more than happy to shred those for ya!  And likely the finger inside if they smelled like grub. He's gettin' big!


----------



## skylarlaham (Jul 28, 2009)

Beasty said:


> Z would be more than happy to shred those for ya!  And likely the finger inside if they smelled like grub. He's gettin' big!


no man... way off. the tegu would eat the rubber gloves n die... sorry. iv been waiting to use a tegu but not the right situation yet...


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 28, 2009)

Tegus are cool but not tougher than the largest of the monitors...


----------



## Beasty (Jul 28, 2009)

skylarlaham said:


> no man... way off. the tegu would eat the rubber gloves n die... sorry. iv been waiting to use a tegu but not the right situation yet...


WHAT?! Are you new? You think I'd actually let my tegu EAT rubber gloves?!
It's supposed to be "funny" ha ha, not funny stupid. Give it a break!

Sorry to feed the Trolls, folks.... :rant 

As you were.....


----------



## edge911fire (Jul 28, 2009)

no more lizard


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 28, 2009)

:-D[attachment=0]


----------



## latshki (Jul 29, 2009)

put a leah on the child


----------



## FoxxCola (Jul 29, 2009)

I was a child once


----------



## latshki (Jul 29, 2009)

muahahahah


----------



## whoru (Jul 29, 2009)

over time the water kills the rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 29, 2009)

:vaca


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 29, 2009)

Super nova! :rasp


----------



## skylarlaham (Jul 29, 2009)

Goku is stronger than god... Yes I know its gay..


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 29, 2009)

freeza beats goku (atleast once)


----------



## latshki (Jul 29, 2009)

the off button on this remote should be able to stop him with the push of a button, literally


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 29, 2009)

Take the batteries out.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 29, 2009)

:-D

dog ate the batteries


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 29, 2009)

next to reptiles and fish birds are a def fav


----------



## edge911fire (Jul 29, 2009)

yummmy bald eagle


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 30, 2009)

Someones got to eat it.
:mrgreen:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jul 30, 2009)

oh no! heart attack!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## latshki (Jul 30, 2009)

..................... uh oh power outage too bad


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 30, 2009)

Powers back!


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 30, 2009)

Griffin will take care of him.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jul 30, 2009)

Crash beats em all


----------



## Quijibo (Jul 30, 2009)

Dingo eats Bandicoot.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 31, 2009)

In Australia the Inland Taipan kills all.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 31, 2009)

I would never. :nono 

But Im sure this would take care of the snake.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think this thread is over. :lol:


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 31, 2009)

mmmm I think not


----------



## whoru (Jul 31, 2009)

mmmmmmmm cold that should do it


----------



## LouDog760 (Aug 13, 2009)

OMG!


----------



## LouDog760 (Aug 14, 2009)

bump this up.


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 14, 2009)

An ice age should take care of that...


----------



## LouDog760 (Aug 14, 2009)

It will shatter like glass.


----------



## latshki (Aug 15, 2009)

captain underpants will send that meteor back to where it came!


----------



## whoru (Aug 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## whoru (Aug 15, 2009)

i think this wiil take care of captin under pants


----------



## LouDog760 (Aug 15, 2009)

Balrog!


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 15, 2009)

Beatin by a girl...






-Samus


----------



## RehabRalphy (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Richard21 (Aug 15, 2009)

Balrog is done easy.


----------



## LouDog760 (Aug 16, 2009)

Dante will take care of this Demon, its his job.


----------



## skylarlaham (Aug 17, 2009)

Spawn is by far the coolest super hero/villain ever created... but Superman is the greatest in the universe!


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 17, 2009)

Alien....


----------



## whoru (Aug 17, 2009)

here we go


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 17, 2009)

All whoru you beat me to it


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 17, 2009)

I know it's not fair.. you can't beat the governator!


----------



## skylarlaham (Aug 17, 2009)

Roids


----------



## whoru (Aug 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 26, 2009)

lol awesome. By the way, when did Samus get that sweet white suit?

This guy should take care of her...


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nothing the God of War cant handle.


----------



## Desmond.L (Jul 7, 2010)

i know it on old topic but...

THE GOD MUST BE BEATEN :rant so we beat down the controller.
[attachment=0]


----------



## Pikey (Jul 7, 2010)

And this fixes that problem


----------



## preston897 (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf9IQ6Te6ss

i know its not a picture. but it destroys that xbox/plasytation remote. you have to watch about a minute of it and you will understand.


----------



## AB^ (Jul 7, 2010)

I think a straight jacket would disable that crazy lady lol


----------



## mastroj (Jul 7, 2010)

Done and Done It'll take the jacket and the lady!


----------



## Desmond.L (Jul 8, 2010)

B.A will tame the machine  
[attachment=0]



btw did u guys check the boyfriends revenge? good shot :twisted:


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf9IQ6Te6ss" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf9IQ6Te6ss</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Pikey (Jul 8, 2010)

And this will make BA cry like a little girl


----------



## preston897 (Jul 8, 2010)

i think this will take care of that plane


----------



## Pikey (Jul 8, 2010)

it would, but this guys behind the controls....


----------



## preston897 (Jul 8, 2010)

but maybe this comes around while he walks to the airport to catch that plane


----------



## Pikey (Jul 8, 2010)

Denied.


----------



## preston897 (Jul 8, 2010)

damn! how is this game so entertaining!

BOOOM!!!!


----------



## Pikey (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## ThrillHouse (Jul 9, 2010)

you look a bit overdressed for a trip to the... oven!


----------



## preston897 (Jul 9, 2010)

haha that is hilarious! im gonna have to let somone else take this one


----------

